# 2013 Haunt Theme: Headless Horseman/Sleepy Hollow



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Just decided today what the theme would be for this year, based on space available and props owned now and etc: for those not familiar, it's largely been western-themed as we have a backyard to work with that has facades already up. Here are the 2012 display photos/thread: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=32714

Basically, we've used a lot of things previously that can be adapted for a 'rustic America'/Headless Horseman theme, plain skeletons, many skulls, cornstalks, always carve a lot of jack o'lanterns and so on. Will be a matter of getting a new figure (or fabricating one via a simple frame and dressing it, since he is headless) to be the Horseman himself, painting some new signage, more hay bales, some more skulls (for piles, and dangling overhead, etc), a lot resting on proper sound design (formerly a mix of old-timey spooky novelty songs and western instrumentals) - now must be kind of revolutionary-war type instrumentals and nature sounds, horse whinnies, etc, mixed together. Need to buy likely some new 'costume pieces' - coats, tricorner hats, and a convincing axe prop for the Horseman, etc, and re-cast a few figures (swamp witch, electrocution victim can be 'Brom Bones' from the story) and make some new scenes up to utilize what we have, detail the gravestone scene a bit more for the period/story as able. I'd love to work out a cliche 'spooky haunted forest' tree or two with the faces in the woodwork, a la Disney's Snow White and Sleepy Hollow cartoons, so hopefully make that happen somewhere.

I am excited, though, and think it has real possibility to be successful using many of the props we have now in a different direction/vein then previous years and selectively use stuff in new ways, give it an entirely different 'vibe' if successful. Ideas and input very welcome! :jol:


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

*Exciting!!*

I love the idea of the Headless Horseman theme! Please keep us posted as you go through planning and building


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Decent music, so likely will be finding other tracks in this vein to use for the soundtrack besides nature noises -


----------

